# What type of bay is my horse?



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone?? Please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've heard it called blood bay or bright bay. My old gelding was a very similar color and I always called him a bright bay.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I've heard it called blood bay or bright bay. My old gelding was a very similar color and I always called him a bright bay.


thanks so much  that's what I thought but there is such a wide range of bays I wasn't sure what he would be considered as
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I've always thought of blood bay as much deeper, like liver coloured. Yours looks like a bright bay, and a very nice one too.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bay is bay is bay. Your horse is a....reddish-brown one.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> Bay is bay is bay. Your horse is a....reddish-brown one.


:lol::lol:

He is a bay, more of a copper bay but a bay non the less


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, I'd call him a bright bay as well!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Def. not blood bay. I'd say bright bay too! Like Bubba said. bay is bay is bay


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

She just looks like your typical bay  

Um sorry off topic but.....your bareback pad has stirrups?


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

SeeingSpots said:


> She just looks like your typical bay
> 
> Um sorry off topic but.....your bareback pad has stirrups?


Yes it does well did I don't use them to dangerious,(I have them cut off now) I actually prefer to ride with no pad but ocasionally I use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

A bay may be a bay but there is many varietys, we have about 6-7 where I board Ringo and none of them look alike, their coats are all very different shades of bay. (Ringos the best looking of course )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

ringosmomma said:


> Yes it does well did I don't use them to dangerious,(I have them cut off now) I actually prefer to ride with no pad but ocasionally I use it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A good bareback pad that will last you forever and is good quality is the Parelli Bareback Pad. 

I only use a pad if the horse's back doesn't have any muscles etc... Then I do hill therapy.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

SeeingSpots said:


> A good bareback pad that will last you forever and is good quality is the Parelli Bareback Pad.
> 
> I only use a pad if the horse's back doesn't have any muscles etc... Then I do hill therapy.


well I actually like the bareback pad I have, I've only used it once cause I prefer not to use one, I don't use a pad enough to buy a new one cause I like being as close to my horse as possible when bareback 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

i call it orange bay


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Blood Bay.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's about the same color as my mare... We call it either bright bay, or light bay


----------



## Bellebaby (Nov 21, 2011)

My mare is a very similar color. Except during the winter, she likes to turn kinda blackish lol I would say bright bay also


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

LoveStory10 said:


> He's about the same color as my mare... We call it either bright bay, or light bay
> 
> View attachment 79300


How old is this mare


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like there are yellowish tones, kind of dunny bay.


----------

